# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل > برنامه نویسی iOS با Objective C و Swift >  اجرای برنامه های X-Code بر روی iDevice های Jailbreak شده بدون نیاز به اکانت Developer اپل

## Felony

سلام ؛
براي اجراي برنامه هاي نوشته شده توسط X-Code بر روي iDevice ها نياز به داشتن اکانت Developer هست که با داشتن اين اکانت يک Sign Code از طرف اپل به شما داده ميشه که موقع کامپايل برنامه تو X-Code اين Sign Code رو وارد ميکنيد و iDevice ها برنامه شما رو به عنوان يک برنامه تائيد شده اجرا ميکنن و به وسيله اين اکانت ميتونيد برنامتون رو روي Apple Store قرار بديد ، در صورتي که اکانت Developer نداشته باشيد اجازه اجرای برنامتون روي هيچ iDevice ی به شما داده نمیشه .

قيمت اکانت Developer اپل براي 1 سال 99 دلار هست که بايد به حساب اپل بريزيد و بعداز طي کردن کلي مراحل اداري و مالي اين اکانت براي شما ساخته و Sign Code به شما داده میشه که طي کردن اين پروسه و پرداخت اين هزينه براي کسي که فقط تصميم به يادگيري برنامه نويسي X-Code اون هم تو ايران داره پر دردسر هست .

براي اجراي برنامه هاي نوشته شده توسط X-Code بدون داشتن اکانت Developer راه هاي مختلفي در نت ارائه شده که اکثر اونها روي iDevice هاي Jailbreak شده کار ميکنن و در دسرها خاص خودشون رو دارن ؛ يکي از ساده ترين راه ها براي اين کار استفاده از JailCoder هست ، JailCoder نام نرم افزاري هست که برنامه هاي نوشته شده توسط X-Code رو با یک Fake Sign امضاء میکنه و اجازه اجرا شدن برنامه هاي نوشته شده رو روي iDevice  هاي Jailbreak شده بهتون ميده .

براي دريافت اين نرم افزار به سايت www.jailcoder.com مراجعه کنيد و پس از دانلود JailCoder و اجراي اون طبق دستورالعمل موجود داخل اون X-Code خودتون رو Patch کنيد .

----------


## prpe26

البته راه ساده ترش هم هست، این که فایل دبیان تهیه کنیم و در مخازن سیدیا بگذاریم.

ممنون  :چشمک:

----------


## Felony

واقعا تهيه فايل دبيان آسونتر از زدن ٣ تا دكمه و پچ كردن X-Code هست ؟!

----------


## eAmin

یکی از مهمترین فواید این برنامه اینه که شما دیگه هنگام کامپایل به مشکل برنمیخورید در صورت عضو نبودن به عنوان developer، این برنامه خودش مجوز جعلی ایجاد میکنه و اون رو بر روی سیستم عامل نصب میکنه و هنگام کامپایل از این مجوز استفاده میکنه.
در کل من که ازش خوشم میاد، کار رو خیلی راحت تر میکنه، قبل از اون باید کلی فایل و دستور ترمینال وارد کنید و تنظیمات پروژه رو دستی تغییر بدید تا برای کامپایل آماده بشه، ولی با این برنامه شما مجبور نیستید قبل از کامپایل اینکارها رو انجام بدید.

درضمن ایجاد یک فایل دبیان بعد از کامپایل کردن برنامه بصورت موفقیت آمیز هست و خیلی به این موضوع ربطی نداره.

----------

